
Ask HN: Who is in charge of this that takes $50 for literally a slack channel? - maruhan2
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;freelance.chat&#x2F; is the slack channel. And am I the only one confused that anyone would join a slack channel for $50?
======
mattbgates
Not too confusing... I guess if that particular Slack channel guarantees work
or whatever, than whoever is running it and charging can make money on it.

It'd be like joining a stock trading slack channel where you'd get access to
top information that no one else would know. How much would you be willing to
pay?

It's quite clever.. but no different than subscribing to some "Insider
Journal" or something like that.

I think SlackPass even helps with that.
[https://slackpass.io/](https://slackpass.io/)

------
yen223
I guess there's value in meeting the kind of people who are willing to drop
$50 to join a slack channel

------
austenallred
You would be shocked at what some people will pay for. I've seen Facebook
groups that cost $80/month to join and are filled with thousands of people.

~~~
anilgulecha
Can you name the group? That seems incredible.

------
dotmanish
I haven't clicked on that link, but I get your question.

I've known communities that are paywalled. Instead of thinking it as a "slack
channel that costs $$", the value prop is "it's a closed community whose entry
is $$". There have been vBulletin forums where if you were a paid subscribers,
they got you access to subscriber-only subforums.

Couple of examples currently:

1\. Product Management HQ community: $25 to join. Slack channel is there as
well. [https://www.productmanagerhq.com/join-the-
community/](https://www.productmanagerhq.com/join-the-community/)

2\. Product People Club: [it was paid. don't know current price. entry seems
closed right now]. [https://productpeople.club/](https://productpeople.club/)

